# Turners - What Grinding Wheels do you use?



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

I have an 8" slow speed grinder and I am wanting to buy a grinding stone that I can use for lathe tool sharpening…. but I would like it also to rough shape hand plane blades.

The 60 grit white aluminum oxide wheels seem to be the choice of the hand plane folks, would this work for lathe tools as well, or is it too coarse?

I ideally would like one wheel for both purposes.

What are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 120 grit white aluminum oxide wheel on my 8" slow grinder from woodcraft. Works great for lathe tools.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I also use a 120 grit white on a 8" slow speed grinder.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you considered a belt sharpening system?

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3179


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. How do you think a 120 would do in putting a camber on a plane iron?

Mike - that looks like a nice set up. I had not considered it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The downside of only having a higher grit wheel is that grinding takes longer and the steel heats up faster. I have 60 grit wheels on all my grinders but I'd like to switch one over to 80 or 120 for touchups.


----------



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

I shelled out for an 80-grit CBN grinding wheel, and I have to say I love it. No grinding dust, perfectly balanced and true, never needs dressing, always ready. Sure, it was north of $200, but I anticipate not having to buy another grinding wheel for a LONG time. (Unless I give in and buy a 120-grit CBN wheel to go on the other side of the grinder!)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought a pair of CBN wheels (80 and 180 grit) ... despite Dad's advice (never fall in love with something that can't love you back), I love them!

See: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3742


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, not having grinding dust sure sounds great. Might have to look into them… does the grit last a long time?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have only had them about three months, so I can't answer from my own experience. My suspicion, however, is that I'll get years of use out of them. I know other turners that got them when they first came out a year or two back and everyone I know of is still happy as a clam.


----------



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

I've had mine since about September, and it's just the same as it was the day I got it out of the box. And I turn quite a bit - probably 10 hours a week.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Is there a favorite among the CBN wheels available? Looks like they can be had from several sources.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I got mine from Ken Rizza at Woodturners Wonders (see: http://www.woodturnerswonders.com/#products ). I gave $249 for the pair.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Ha. Well this thread was side tracked. The CBN wheels look awesome, but that is much more than I'm looking to spend right now, I'm just getting into turning, so I first need to see if I enjoy myself enough to drop that kind of cash…

But please feel free to discuss these for the benefit of others.


----------



## mileskimball (Nov 19, 2012)

Todd,

It's one of those pay me now or pay me later kinds of things. A good aluminum oxide wheel will set you back $40-50 at least. If you're going to be doing this a lot, the outlay for a CBN wheel might be cheaper in the long run - with better performance. Plus there's time: I can't tell you how many hours I've spent futzing with out of balance grinding wheels over the years. I actually like sharpening tools, but I'd rather turn than sharpen, and I'd rather sharpen than fiddle with my grinder.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Miles-My sentiments … exactly!


----------



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I was looking at the hurricane cbn wheels that amazon sells and I wonder if anyone could give me some reviews on them


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I just use the medium (80-100 grit) white aluminum oxide.
You may need more but I can't image having to reshape plane blades or other hand tools more than one or twice in their lifetime. I don't think any of my hand tools have been back to the grinder in hmmmm…. 25 years.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Received my new CBN wheels a few weeks ago-80/180 grit from Woodturners Wonders.I decided to go with CBN wheels because of very good reviews-and Gerry TheDane wrote a nice review here which persuaded me to purchase them-thx.I was tired of dressing the white oxide wheels,plus one ended up chipped which required even more dressing which decreased the diameter not to mention the white oxide dust was all over the place.The CBN wheels run true,the white oxide wheels never really did,and my Woodcraft slow speed grinder appears to run quieter.It was more expensive for these upfront but I will never have to fuss with them again.


----------



## Tommyturner (May 5, 2013)

Can you use the side of the CBN wheels?
I'm wondering if I can use the side to sharpen carbide cutters


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Grinder is overkill for carbide cutters, snag some diamond stones.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

I've not thought about sharpening used cutters. Would you just flip them over and work the top?


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been looking at CBN wheels from D-Way Tools. I had heard good things about his lathe tools, and then looked at his info and video on the use of CBN. I just went to a turner's meeting locally and the demo was from someone that had two grinders, with 4 CBN wheels total. He keeps the platforms at the angles he needs, so no changing of angle settings is needed. I was amazed so far at the results I've seen.

My problem is that I have a 6" grinder, so I want to invest in an 8" model before the move to CBN. I currently use a 6" Delta high speed, and have one standard wheel, and one Norton white wheel. Works OK, but I'm not satisfied now that I've seen the results from CBN.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This what I use but only have 6" grinder. Since cannot buy friable wheels in my town use these two vendors. I will also look on-line for sales too before buying.

46 grit k-hardness (medium wheel) for repairing damaged edge or changing bevel angle on all tool edges.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=145584&Category_Code=sharp-n3xw

80 grit K-hardness (fine) for resharpening turning tools.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=145588&Category_Code=sharp-n3xw

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Grinding-Wheels-C20.aspx

Medium grit wheels 46 to 60 grit work well and last a long time if get K-hardness.

Fine grit wheels run from 80 to120 grit again will save money with K-hardness. Found blue my tools with 100 or 120 grit non K-wheels. So cannot tell you how many years have been using simple 80 grit wheel.

Super-fine wheels 150 grit or higher, never used but many people believe in them.

Other than diamond dresser to clean and true up wheels never used a balancing kit. 
Today seems only thing can buy is Camel or CGW or Norton wheels but they are not the only manufacturers around. Over the years have used other wheels just as good.

Big down fall of many wheels today is those telescoping plastic centers. An old fix is buy metal bushing replacements that fit wheel & grinder shaft. Lot cheaper than a balancing kit!

When up grade my grinder plan on buying a CBN wheel from D-Way tools but will keep a 46 grit wheel for purposes already stated!


----------

